# Asus GTX560ti Gpu Display shows white lines



## anandharaja (Apr 10, 2014)

hi, i purchased Asus GTX560ti 1GB in October 2012, few months its shows display driver stop functioning and recovered, suddenly yesterday system hangs few times while hanging my display show some square dot pixels same error as before shows, after few times system hangs its restarted it works until login screen, after login its refuse to load desktop and system restart few times, after that display shows white lines, and the resolution reduced to very low, the display looks very worst. after i removed my gpu its works fine what is the problem to my GPU. its Burnt?

Now my display Shows similar to this *www.tomshardware.com/forum/390197-33-white-lines-screen


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, your GPU has gone Kaput.. RMA it in a service center


----------



## anandharaja (Jun 26, 2014)

the gtx 560ti not available in the company so they asked to replace as 570 its fit with my configuration?
Case : Cooler Master Elite 310
Mother Board : Intel DH67BL
Processor : i5 2500
RAM : corsair 4GB x 2
Power Supply : Corsair GS 600

- - - Updated - - -

*PCI 3.0 Compatiable card work in PCI 2.0 ?*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gtx 570 still available?? Ask for 660 ti and settle with 660 if they don't agree.
Anyway,gtx 570 will work with your current config. Check the dimension of the card and maximum Gpu length of your cabinet.


----------



## anandharaja (Jun 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Gtx 570 still available?? Ask for 660 ti and settle with 660 if they don't agree.
> Anyway,gtx 570 will work with your current config. Check the dimension of the card and maximum Gpu length of your cabinet.


Yes they also suggested for 660, 650, 650ti but my doubt is these 6xx series cards are PCI 3.0 Compatible but my mother board have PCI 2.0 slot, is that compatible with my Mother board, works fine in my configuration?


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> *PCI 3.0 Compatiable card work in PCI 2.0 ?*



Read the sticky threads. The threads on top in every section.

**www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/148812-basic-information-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## anandharaja (Jun 27, 2014)

ico said:


> Read the sticky threads. The threads on top in every section.
> 
> **www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/148812-basic-information-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*
> 
> I hope this answers your question.


i understand but the question is my configuration enough for GTX 660?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> i understand but the question is my configuration enough for GTX 660?



Yes, it is.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> Yes they also suggested for 660, 650, 650ti but my doubt is these 6xx series cards are PCI 3.0 Compatible but my mother board have PCI 2.0 slot, is that compatible with my Mother board, works fine in my configuration?



get gtx 660. you wont have any problems.


----------



## anandharaja (Jun 27, 2014)

ok i ordered the GTX 660. but i need to pay the extra amount.
what is the current price for that card now? if found in some online shopping its around 15k to 16k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

gtx 660 can be had for 13k. and why  do you need to pay anything more? dont do it.


----------



## anandharaja (Jun 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> gtx 660 can be had for 13k. and why  do you need to pay anything more? dont do it.


they agreed to give replacement as gtx 550 for other cards i need to pay  extra amount, i purchased gtx 560ti for 16K  and now i need to pay extra amount to get GTX 660.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> they agreed to give replacement as gtx 550 for other cards i need to pay  extra amount, i purchased gtx 560ti for 16K  and now i need to pay extra amount to get GTX 660.



550 for a 560 ti? you must get a product with a value equal or better. argue with them. if they dont agree, you have to contact asus for further help. do not pay and do not accept something inferior.


----------



## anandharaja (Jun 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 550 for a 560 ti? you must get a product with a value equal or better. argue with them. if they dont agree, you have to contact asus for further help. do not pay and do not accept something inferior.


i don't know what asus told to the shopkeeper, i agreed to pay 1300 for get GTX 660


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> i don't know what asus told to the shopkeeper, i agreed to pay 1300 for get GTX 660



that money will fill the service people's pocket


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

today i received GTX 600, but after i connected that to my system it won't boot, no keyboard, mouse light is on. 
what is the problem?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2014)

Weird :\ Have you checked all the cables? And check whether the power supply is okay or not.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Weird :\ Have you checked all the cables? And check whether the power supply is okay or not.



yes checked everything, after removed GPU my system works fine.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2014)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling drivers. Make sure you have plugged in the PCI-E connectors to your graphics card from the power supply. Check whether PCI-E slot graphics card is disabled or not in your BIOS.
If nothing works, go and ask for you 1.3/1.6k back and RMA the GPU. It is time you talked to higher up people in ASUS. Mail them and threaten to file a complaint in consumercourt.   [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] may be able to help more with info.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

@ Jripper i have only installed Intel driver, and how can i check my PCI slot is working fine?
i checked in BIOS for video its set to Auto.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2014)

Try using the card in some other desktop.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try using the card in some other desktop.


i don't have chance to test with other system,
I have one old PC that is Acer Brand that have AMD Athlon X64 Processor can i test with that PC?
1. how can i check PCI slot is working fine or not?
2. its necessary to update BIOS (Current version is BLH671OH.86A.0156.2012.0615.1908)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> yes checked everything, after removed GPU my system works fine.



are you sure you plugged in the 6 pin cable from psu?try a different cable or molex converter. make sure you have plugged in your gpu tightly.

- - - Updated - - -



anandharaja said:


> I have one old PC that is Acer Brand that have AMD Athlon X64 Processor can i test with that PC?


sure. but make sure you use your gs600 instead of the built in psu.



> 1. how can i check PCI slot is working fine or not?



try a different gpu in the slot. if the mobo comes with additional pcie slot, you can try that also.



> 2. its necessary to update BIOS (Current version is BLH671OH.86A.0156.2012.0615.1908)



not necessary. are you able to get bios screen?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

@ rijinpk1 just now tried with molex converter but same result, ya i connected 6pin cable from PSU,
Processor fan running, GPU fan also running, hard disk also on, but no power for usb mouse and keyboard and no display in monitor.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

where did you connect your monitor?to gpu or mobo? if connected to gpu , then do connect to mobo and see. also  try resetting cmos battery.
try jumper in your mobo also.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

@ rijinpk1 i connected monitor in GPU and Motherboard alsi i resetted cmos battery, not tried jumper. how can i reset in jumper


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

consult your mobo manual for jumper settings.
so are you not getting any display even after connecting the monitor to your mobo?
test the gpu in other system with your gs 600 psu. do you have any other spare gpu? if no try to borrow one from friends


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

my mother board is intel DH67BL
when GPU is connected  no display in motherboard and GPU. i think system stuck after Hard disk on.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

check with other system.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

Just now checked with my old system it shows display. what can i do now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

so the culprit is likely the pcie slot. you can rma the mobo.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2014)

Umm you said you only installed intel drivers?? Why didn't you install nvidia drivers?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Umm you said you only installed intel drivers?? Why didn't you install nvidia drivers?



without GPU how can i install nvidia driver?

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> so the culprit is likely the pcie slot. you can rma the mobo.



if the problem is due to PCI means my 560ti is in good condition or due to the problem in PCI my GPU also affected?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> if the problem is due to PCI means my 560ti is in good condition or due to the problem in PCI my GPU also affected?



it can be. but if it is working, wouldn't  the service people inform you that? probably, that pcie slot damaged your card  i am not sure.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah so you are getting no display at all when you are installing your card. If the card is working in another machine then your pci-e slot is damaged :\ Damn now you have to buy new mobo.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 4, 2014)

ok i will talk about this to the dealer tomorrow.  i think intel stopped manufacturing the DH67BL mother board if i sent that to RMA  the DH67BL not available means which board can i choose for my processor?

- - - Updated - - -

just now find  when i try to turn off using the Power Button it gives beep sound, when GPU is inserted.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> ok i will talk about this to the dealer tomorrow.  i think intel stopped manufacturing the DH67BL mother board if i sent that to RMA  the DH67BL not available means which board can i choose for my processor?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> just now find  when i try to turn off using the Power Button it gives beep sound, when GPU is inserted.



you better stop trying that gpu with your mobo. it may get damaged too.see if intel has any h77 motherboards in stock.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2014)

today they tested my mother board they have one GPU in Zotac i don't know the model but that works, my GPU is refused to boot. iam confused why my GPU not work in my mother board


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

that is wired.
>>you are sure that your gpu worked in older system.
>>you are sure that another gpu worked with your mobo.
mostly this indicates a faulty psu problem. can you check with another psu?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> >>you are sure that your gpu worked in older system.


Ya its work in older system.



rijinpk1 said:


> >>you are sure that another gpu worked with your mobo.



ya but that GPU Don't need any external power



rijinpk1 said:


> mostly this indicates a faulty psu problem. can you check with another psu?


if the PSU is fault means how this works with other MB, they also use same SMPS to test with other MB, and in my old system also i used that PSU only.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> if the PSU is fault means how this works with other MB, they also use same SMPS to test with other MB, and in my old system also i used that PSU only.



ok. so psu is not at fault either. can you update the bios and try?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2014)

@  rijinpk1
Now system not with me. and also they informed about this to the dealer, after they get information from respective authorities only further they proceed.

if other GPU work means there is no fault in PCI right? and no fault in PSU, when i try to switch off the system using power button it gives beep sound why?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

your system works fine without any gpu, right?
did you face any random BSODs with your system?
i am clueless here.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 5, 2014)

System works fine without GPU, and i face problem when i update the GPU driver to 320.49 and i already discussed about that here "*www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/175666-nvidia-320-49-driver-problem.html" and before my GPU is dead i got the problem as mentioned in first post. other than that i don't get any problem.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 7, 2014)

@ rijinpk1  updating the BIOS will fix the problem?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

try it. i am not sure.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 7, 2014)

@ rijinpk1 after updating BIOS no use still not supporting, how can i talk to intel about this issue. if problem in PCI slot means how the other card works?

Any user here using Intel DH67BL mother board with 6XX series GPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> @ rijinpk1 after updating BIOS no use still not supporting, how can i talk to intel about this issue. if problem in PCI slot means how the other card works?
> 
> Any user here using Intel DH67BL mother board with 6XX series GPU?



e-mail - sasupport@mailbox.intel.com

the problem is really wierd. why because,
1)your system works fine without a gpu
2)your system works fine with a gpu (tested by service people)
3)your system does not boot when you install your rma-ed gtx 660.
4)rma-ed gtx 660 works fine on another system(tested with same psu).

I am clueless here. you first rma the board and see what happens.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> I am clueless here. you first rma the board and see what happens.



the dealer said if he report the problem in PCI slot means, the service people test with any GPU they have if the card work means they won't claim. we can't expect they test with GTX 660. he questioned to me how can i explain this situation to him, if other GPU work mean they simply said board not support GTX 660.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> the dealer said if he report the problem in PCI slot means, the service people test with any GPU they have if the card work means they won't claim. we can't expect they test with GTX 660. he questioned to me how can i explain this situation to him, if other GPU work mean they simply said board not support GTX 660.



tell them that your gpu does not work with the mobo while the gpu is working fine with another system. see what their reply is.
the board will support even gtx titan.

- - - Updated - - -

i am still clueless about your problem though.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am still clueless about your problem though.


iam also don't understand what happened, my system works fine without any problem until my GPU dead. ok tomorrow i will talk about this to dealer.
when the GPU in PCIe slot i try to switch off the system using power button it gives beep sound, there is no GPU means no beep sound, this is the only clue i found.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> iam also don't understand what happened, my system works fine without any problem until my GPU dead. ok tomorrow i will talk about this to dealer.
> when the GPU in PCIe slot i try to switch off the system using power button it gives beep sound, there is no GPU means no beep sound, this is the only clue i found.



let's see what happens. keep us updated


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 8, 2014)

i posted about this issue in intel forum. they replied like this



> If you continue having issues with this system combination, this will be  for sure a compatibility problem. Bear in mind that we try to make our products compatible to many third party components as possible, but we cannot always guarantee compatibility with all of them.



see the full message here: *communities.intel.com/thread/52941?sr=stream

@ rijinpk1 are you sure this board support 660 GPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> i posted about this issue in intel forum. they replied like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that board will support any single gpu system no matter high end or low end. gtx 660 should be/must be supported.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that board will support any single gpu system no matter high end or low end. gtx 660 should be/must be supported.



the dealer also informed to me the intel service person told that GPU not work with my mother board.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

^ There you mentioned about the beep sound produced with the graphic card plugged in. What is the beep pattern (long, short, how many, eg- two short, one long, one short)?


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 8, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ There you mentioned about the beep sound produced with the graphic card plugged in. What is the beep pattern (long, short, how many, eg- two short, one long, one short)?



2 - 3 long short.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> the dealer also informed to me the intel service person told that GPU not work with my mother board.



that can not be true...
Intel DH67BL Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard Compatible Video Cards - PCPartPicker New Zealand. ijust googled and found it. dont give a prior importance though.
anyway, any current gpu must work. your only option to prove is to find a person with the same cpu and gpu combo.

see this . PC Test Results - UserBenchmark
he uses gtx 660 on an intel dh67bl.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> 2 - 3 long short.



Do you mean 2 long, 3 short?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyways, see if your pattern matches to those mentioned here- *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-010249.htm


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 8, 2014)

@ harshilsharma63  2 or 3 long beep, it depends on times system takes to shutdown.

Anyway Finally sent my Mother Board to RMA. let's see what happened.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> Anyway Finally sent my Mother Board to RMA. let's see what happened.



keep us updated with the details.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 10, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> today they tested my mother board they have one GPU in Zotac i don't know the model but that works, my GPU is refused to boot. iam confused why my GPU not work in my mother board



So your RMA GPU is working fine on different system 
And your motherboard PCI slot is also fine as they have checked it 

this two suggest that there is problem with your PSU . Most probably they checked your MOBO PCI slot with low end GPU that doesn't require high power . But when you insert your 660 in PCI slot , then there is no display because your PSU is not able to give enough power .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2014)

iittopper said:


> So your RMA GPU is working fine on different system
> And your motherboard PCI slot is also fine as they have checked it
> 
> this two suggest that there is problem with your PSU . Most probably they checked your MOBO PCI slot with low end GPU that doesn't require high power . But when you insert your 660 in PCI slot , then there is no display because your PSU is not able to give enough power .



read the whole thread . he checked gtx 660 on another system with the same psu and it just worked.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> read the whole thread . he checked gtx 660 on another system with the same psu and it just worked.



oh , my bad .


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

iittopper said:


> oh , my bad .



Off-topic, but are you really an IIT topper???


----------



## iittopper (Jul 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Off-topic, but are you really an IIT topper???



nah not at all , i choose this username in class 10 when i started preparing for it . 



Spoiler



Although i cleared it but not with very good rank



/OT


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

iittopper said:


> nah not at all , i choose this username in class 10 when i started preparing for it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last off-topic:

So, am guessing you are in NIT Kurukshetra???


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 10, 2014)

^ it's better you ask him through PM...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ it's better you ask him through PM...


Whoops... Sorry...


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 16, 2014)

Today i received the replacement motherboard, but same problem, i don't understand whats wrong in my system.
*Any one using intel DH67BL with Asus GTX 660 GPU?*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Update your motherboard drivers

*​Problem will be solved


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 16, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> *Update your motherboard drivers
> 
> *​Problem will be solved



did you read the full thread? 
system works fine without GPU, when GPU inserted no display.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 16, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> did you read the full thread?
> system works fine without GPU, when GPU inserted no display.



Sometimes, Pci 3.0 gpu only works after updating mobo drivers (on certain mobo)


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 16, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sometimes, Pci 3.0 gpu only works after updating mobo drivers (on certain mobo)


MB drivers and BIOS all Updated. but no use.

- - - Updated - - -

*No one here with Intel DH67BL MB with Asus GTX 660?*
Intel Customer care replied that board not compatible with GTX 660.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> MB drivers and BIOS all Updated. but no use.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



check post #58. the guy who benchmarked there used the same mobo and gpu.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> check post #58. the guy who benchmarked there used the same mobo and gpu.


yes, we reported about this they said don't compare with net reviews and with other MB.
if that 660 not working and other GPU working means its definately not compatible with that MB, Customer care replied.

- - - Updated - - -

in intel forum they commented like this

*PCIe 3.0 is backwards compatible with PCIe 2.0 but it won’t have access to PCIe 3.0 bandwidth. Now, it is important to be aware that it is expected to face compatibility problems between video cards and motherboards.
Technically, the video card should work; however, that has to be defined by the video card manufacturer.*
so now i need to contact asus to solve this problem right?

- - - Updated - - -

*How to i update BIOS for GPU?*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 17, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> *How to i update BIOS for GPU?*



> First you determine correct model of your gtx 660 and download bios updates from here -  

Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp

> For flashing bios - follow this tutorials

GTX 600 Series Unlocked Voltage Bios' downloads and tools.


How to flash your NVIDIA GPU Bios - YouTube


[OFFICIAL] GTX 660 (NON TI) Owners Club.


Do it Carefully!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> yes, we reported about this they said don't compare with net reviews and with other MB.
> if that 660 not working and other GPU working means its definately not compatible with that MB, Customer care replied.
> 
> in intel forum they commented like this
> ...



intel is blaming video card manufacturer for this. if you contact asus , they will blame intel for this. try your luck.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 17, 2014)

What a mess.

You will probably have to buy a new motherboard or a GPU because the blame games can go forever.

It is better to get a computer service person to do these things for you because they will immediately tell you if the GPU is compatible with motherboard or not before you purchase or replace it.

Try updating the BIOS to the latest version as mentioned above and cross your fingers that it will work.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 17, 2014)

My GPU is still under warranty, i worried to update the GPU BIOS. if i need to change the motherboard means which one i go for? ASUS or Intel? 
what is the alternative board for DH67BL?


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 17, 2014)

My experience with Asus has been bad in the past as well. It always conflicts with intel for some reason. I have lost 2 asus motherboards in last 5 years. Now even my asus dvd drive is not functioning properly.

For my workstation I went for a gigabyte motherboard and touch wood it is working well even after 3 years.

before you go buy anything asus again make sure you ask on the forums for an alternative.

I am not the right person to tell you about the motherboard, more experienced person will try to help you out.

But I would recommend you do do something, instead of writing all this done, put screenshots of your system when booting  with/without the GPU or best even make a video of the whole setup and what exactly you do while installing the GPU and post here ( if not already done, as I have not read the complete thread).

That will help everyone here to trace what exactly is wrong with your system. Right now everyone is assuming and guessing.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 18, 2014)

i posted about this situation in ASUS forum but no reply, how can i contact ASUS about this?
*What is the alternative Board for DH67BL?*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

wait for their reply. post the link to your thread here.
you can consider b75/h77/z77 based mobo. availability will be limited though.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 18, 2014)

Intel Discussion Thread

Asus Discussion Thread


----------



## BIKeINSTEIN (Jul 18, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> i posted about this situation in ASUS forum but no reply, how can i contact ASUS about this?


Email the full system config, the issue/s faced in brief and your contact number to rc_india@asus.com
All the best.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 19, 2014)

BIKeINSTEIN said:


> Email the full system config, the issue/s faced in brief and your contact number to rc_india@asus.com
> All the best.


Thank You, just now emailed, if i have luck they will reply let's see what will happen.

- - - Updated - - -

No reply from ASUS and Intel, what can i do now?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 19, 2014)

this, i know, is really frustrating for you. but what you can do is to wait for their reply. also bump your thread created earlier in asus forum.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 19, 2014)

if intel update the BIOS means that GPU work?
suppose if i change the board means which one i go *ASUS / GIgabyte / Intel *please tell the Model.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 19, 2014)

as i already pointed out, there is a person who uses your combo. i would like to see whether downgrading the bios work for you or not. try your luck!
which one has a service center near your home?get an h77based mobo. i am not sure about the availability though.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 20, 2014)

in my locality there is no service center, i need to order in online or contact nearest dealer. 
now iam confused to choose the motherboard, this month my mother board warranty will expire. after warranty expire Intel reply means no use for me.
and already there is no support for my Motherboard and Processor, i worried to invest higher amount in that.

- - - Updated - - -

can i go for any one of these boards?
*processormatch.intel.com/MotherBoards/CompatibleBoards?componentName=I5-2500


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

any would work. but not sure about compatibility with gpu or availability. i am using intel dh77eb and have an hd 7770 which is a pcie 3.0 card.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 21, 2014)

@ rijinpk1 its available in flipkart, any of your friends have Asus GTX 660 means please check and inform to me.

No response from asus and intel, How can i Contact Asus Customer Care through Phone?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

no way to check with gtx 660 
asus contact number : 1800-2090365.
 check here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-. there is a live chat option too.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 21, 2014)

just now talked about this issue in ASUS customer care he asked me to enable the UEFI Boot and VIdeo optimization. he thinked GPU is Plugged in and i explained if GPU is plugged in Keyboard and mouse not working, he gives the complaint number and said we note the complaint and disconnect the line.

i have one doubt in BIOS setting in the power option "PCIe ASPM support" need to enable or not?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

^^ try to change that option.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 28, 2014)

GTX 670 is compatible in my Mother Board


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 28, 2014)

^yes,imo every gpu is compatible with your board


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 28, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^yes,imo every gpu is compatible with your board



Now asus suggested to replace that one as GTX 670, thats why iam asking any one have with this combination its helpful to me.

- - - Updated - - -

What is the Price of GTX 670 4GB in Local shops near you?  not online price.

- - - Updated - - -

ASUS GTX 670 4GB is compatible in my Configuration, i need to confirm that please anyone reply soon.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 3, 2014)

Problem Solved


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> Problem Solved



tell us how


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> tell us how



Replacement GTX 670 card working.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2014)

^^fine  then..


----------

